# Where is this?



## Snapshot (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where this is:

http://www.locationworks.com/library.php?reference=3308

It says the photos were taken in 2010 and there is NO graf and no obvious vandalism.

If it is still like this, I'd love to get there soon!

Please PM me if you know.

Many thanks.


----------



## kathyms (Apr 29, 2011)

*old air field.*

Essex


First world war aerodrome buildings, Essex, with superb derelict interiors, faded and peeling paint etc 
its an old aerodrome from first world war. you need to google these in essex then look at os maps. psrt of the fun in urban expores is finding these places. even when i know just were im going i can get it wrong, last week is a case in question. 2 hours driving around waisted and we had past the site without knowing it. good luck.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 30, 2011)

Here you are chap... http://tinyurl.com/3hj6tt3


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2011)

Snapshot, the rather sarcastic answers are their way of saying that asking for that kind of info here is against the rules. A little investigation on google will give you your answer 99.9% of the time and if you can't find the answers on google it usually means you're not using google properly.


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Being kind of "Old School", I believe that sarcasm is the refuge of those who know no better, or do not posess the intelligence required to form a civil answer.

It is easy to be sarcastic and not always easy to be helpful but thank you anyway for your comments.

I will try to bear them in mind when someone else asks for help.

Thank you Krela for your message - duly noted.


----------



## Krypton (Apr 30, 2011)

They should have just explained the rules of the forum.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 30, 2011)

Snapshot said:


> Being kind of "Old School", I believe that sarcasm is the refuge of those who know no better, or do not posess the intelligence required to form a civil answer.
> 
> It is easy to be sarcastic and not always easy to be helpful but thank you anyway for your comments.
> 
> ...



"Old School" you older than me then? People on here get fed up with newbies asking Where is this? or I''m looking to for somewhere to explore because they don't look at the rules before asking or don't think to google what they want to start with. People on here go to a great deal of effort to research the subjects as can be seen by the standard of the reports on here.


----------



## outkast (Apr 30, 2011)

only first world war aerodrome I know of in essex is stow maries and it aint that one, never knew there was another survivor, I would be interested in its location too.

Dave


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Night Crawler,

Older than you?

Not quite.. Probably not as wise either.

Must be the impetuousness of Youth that drove me to ask such a dumb question and expect a reasonable reply.

Still, I am older and wiser now!


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Outkast,

Despite what has been assumed by other commentators here, I _did_ spend a considerable time crawling the web - and not just via Google (there are other ways you know)!

Originally I came to the same conclusion as you, in that this was _not_ Stow Maries (which is only 30 minutes from where I live).

However I found a couple of photos on the Stow Maries Facebook page that match those on the Location website, so I guess it must be one and the same place.

B*mmer really as I thought we'd got somewhere new to explore!

Thanks for your interest though, much appreciated!


----------



## Munchh (Apr 30, 2011)

Snapshot said:


> .................................................................Must be the impetuousness of Youth that drove me to ask such a dumb question and expect a reasonable reply.
> 
> Still, I am older and wiser now!



Welcome to the forum Snapshot. 

I think sometimes people get a bit excited and just blurt out a question without thinking. It happens. Trust and respect are a major part of forum life as is taking these sort of comments on the chin. There are more than enough examples of inappropriate posts in the Pit for newcomers to take their cue from. In the meantime the rules, courtesy of Admin and the Mods, are there to help you avoid the dreaded forum faux pas.

It will probably help you in your quest for knowledge to get used to the way things work on here before posting anything other than an introduction. Tell us about your interests, put up a few reports so we can see that you're genuine. Maybe then you can spot someone on here who might be able to answer your questions and PM them. In any event, it's about building relationships with the other members. A question like this early in your membership is always gonna make us want to take the piss out of frustration at how often it happens. It's not personal.

I Hope you see what I'm driving at and that you stick with it. One more explorer is never a bad thing


----------



## RichardB (Apr 30, 2011)

On that note I'll close the thread so everybody can move on.


----------

